# New Garage - Space Optimised



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Thought you guys might be interested in my new garage build as it has a number of detailing features. I live in an apartment so don't have a garage but my mother kindly offered me half of her garage so we split it in two and got a roller door put in. It's quite small but the main aim was for it to store my girlfriends MX5 and all my stuff. Most of the decisions were made to optimise the space. We wall mounted pretty much everything. There's still a few things to finish. We have swisstrax floor tiles down on the floor and also installing a wash bay outside with pressure washer reel wall mounted etc. Here's some pics of the progress and also a video of it, I know youtube videos aren't everyones cup of tea so I'll keep the thread updated also.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, so I bought these in March but I've only gotten to the stage where I could fit them this weekend. They're Swisstrax ribtrax floor tiles. These are not cheap but I'm delighted with them.






Before

















After


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice, I'm liking the colour scheme a lot.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

That looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks wicked mate, your own personal detailing bay.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

BaileyA3 said:


> Looks wicked mate, your own personal detailing bay.


Cheers dude, I'm delighted with it.

I have a wash bay outside now also, with a mounted hose reel for pressure washer. Will have to get some snaps of it this weekend.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Love this, it's giving me a lot of inspiration for mine


----------



## wings123 (Jul 21, 2014)

delz0r what you think of the lights you have around the walls? do they give off enough light? as I've just ordered them for my garage but havnt got round to fit them yet.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

That's great!

Like that you've maximised floor space by using wall units

:thumb:


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Liking that. Those floor tiles are spot on.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Cracking transformation, looks the business now:thumb:


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Lewis. said:


> Love this, it's giving me a lot of inspiration for mine


Cheers dude.



wings123 said:


> delz0r what you think of the lights you have around the walls? do they give off enough light? as I've just ordered them for my garage but havnt got round to fit them yet.


I really like the light they give off, it's bright and not headache inducing. However, as it is dispersed I find myself reaching for my scangrip light for certain work on the car.



Forsh said:


> That's great!
> 
> Like that you've maximised floor space by using wall units
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers, yeah this was my main concern.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

dubb said:


> Liking that. Those floor tiles are spot on.


Cheers, delighted with the tiles I have to say .



Jonny_R said:


> Cracking transformation, looks the business now:thumb:


Cheers Jonny :thumb:


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Can u let us know more details about water Softner unit


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great use of space mate. Looks brilliant.


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

delz0r said:


> Cheers dude.
> 
> I really like the light they give off, it's bright and not headache inducing. However, as it is dispersed I find myself reaching for my scangrip light for certain work on the car.
> 
> Cheers, yeah this was my main concern.


May I ask, what lights are they on the wall? I'm looking to install three along one side of my garage..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a cracking looking garage there mate


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Very nice! A clutter free garage is something I'm envious of!!!!


----------

